# Allowing others to advertise on my site!



## AngelBonfiglio (Apr 19, 2008)

I have any interesting question. What matters most, unique visitors or hits? If you have 300 visitors that look at generating 20 different hits each, then obviously they are hanging out on the site. Which, to me is more likely to lead to eyes wandering in the direction of the ads on the site. But everywhere I have looked, (forums, ad sites...etc) the amount of unique visitors is the bigger deal.


----------



## A-H (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess it depends on the content of the site, what kind of services is offered etc etc. But I would say unique visitors matters most, because even if you have 300 that stay and look around for a long time, 3000 that stay and look around for a long time would be better.


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

Make sure that your website make sense to them. Where they find themselves surfing on a user friendly site. You can add information or latest news,Tips or other stuff.


----------



## AngelBonfiglio (Apr 19, 2008)

It's more than user friendly. People linger on my site and really enjoy it. it's got 15,000 views with 177 unique visitors this month



royax said:


> Make sure that your website make sense to them. Where they find themselves surfing on a user friendly site. You can add information or latest news,Tips or other stuff.


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

Will that's nice.... 177 unique are great... thats marvelous to your website. Keep it up


----------



## AngelBonfiglio (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you. I have high hopes


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If I understand it correctly, 1 visit will produce multiple hits. If you have a webpage with 20 pictures on it, that will be 21 hits for 1 visit of that page. 1 for the page itself and 1 each for the pictures on that page. You really can't use hits as most advertisers don't like to use them. Your visitors and active members are more important.


----------



## A-H (Apr 17, 2008)

Unique visitors is what matters. A client can only buy a product so many times. The advertisers want new customers to find their stuff, not same visitors again as the opportunity of them buying or using the services has already been made the first time they see the ad. They want fresh blood so to say, all the time.

Off course it matters that visitors dont just see your front page and then continue. But to have a way off meassuring effectively the chances of getting a visitor to click an add advertisers has chosen to use the "unique visitors" as the most important factor.


----------

